# Haydn String Quartets



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I find the very early quartets - the works that have more than four movements - are attractive pieces but they don't truely display the composer's genius in the medium. At what point do you think Haydn really gets into his stride with the quartets?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Perhaps op.20? I think these are great works anyway, are there any that precede this...?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

David Phillips said:


> I find the very early quartets - the works that have more than four movements - are attractive pieces but they don't truely display the composer's genius in the medium. At what point do you think Haydn really gets into his stride with the quartets?


It`s thought that with the Op.33 is the starting point for the mature quartets


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Quartetfore said:


> It`s thought that with the Op.33 is the starting point for the mature quartets


From what I've read, Op. 20 is the breakthrough point. I certainly enjoy them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd also go with the op. 20 quartets, although op. 9 and 17 have some great music in them. Actually, the op. 9 quartets are the first ones where Haydn abandoned the 5-movement serenade as his quartets matured significantly. If you're interested in op. 9 and 17, check out the London Haydn Quartet on Hyperion which delivers gorgeous renditions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am compelled to mention a fine set of the complete Haydn quartets, with the honors split between the Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets. These are modern instrument performances of excellent quality and good sound.

Of note, this set is more complete than most and even includes Haydn's Op. 3 set, now commonly attributed to Roman Hoffstetter. It is, in fact, the work of Haydn himself (trust me on this!)

Also of note is the price of $9.49. Well, it used to be 99 cents but no longer, it seems.

In any event, highly recommended! Here's the Amazon link to the download.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...x/dp/B00YRDOGKQ/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2RO82BT9LDZ0R


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Op 20 is where Haydn establishes the template for the classical string quartet. They are wonderful compositions. However, Op 33 is where his quartets shift from being a 1st violin feature with the other three voices in supporting roles to more of a conversation between four equal voices. That's a REALLY basic explanation but you get the idea.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree that Haydn's Op. 20 & Op. 33 sets are his first great masterpieces, as SQ sets. But for me Haydn's genius was already quite evident in his String Quartet No. 11 in D Minor, Op. 9. So, I'd say he'd hit his "stride" by that point:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I am compelled to mention a fine set of the complete Haydn quartets, with the honors split between the Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets. These are modern instrument performances of excellent quality and good sound.
> 
> Of note, this set is more complete than most and even includes Haydn's Op. 3 set, now commonly attributed to Roman Hoffstetter. It is, in fact, the work of Haydn himself (trust me on this!)
> 
> ...


What the hades? I got the. $. 99 offering. An astounding value as I won't need any other recordings after these.


----------

